# Regional Manager for Louisiana & Mississippi Market - College Fresh, Inc.



## SDAWSON

*College Fresh, Inc. prepares and serves fresh, made from scratch, in-house meals for fraternities and sororities nationwide. A growing company with locations now in 32 states at over 50 college campuses across the U.S., we are now hiring for a Regional Manager position in the Louisiana/Mississippi market.*

*Learn more about College Fresh and see our other available positions here: www.collegefresh.net*

*JOB TITLE: Regional Manager - Louisiana & Mississippi*
*LOCATION: All Campuses in Louisiana & Mississippi*
*REPORTS TO: Corporate Leadership Team*
*LEADERSHIP: Responsible for supervision of all Chefs, Assistants, and other kitchen personnel in assigned market*
*OTHER: 12 Month, Full-Time, Salaried Position *
*
PURPOSE AND SUMMARY:*

Responsible for the management of the entire food service operation in assigned campus or campuses as a direct outreach of College Fresh's mission to provide great, fresh, made from scratch food and an outstanding client experience.

*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS:*

Visit clients, including house members, house directors and alumni, regularly and respond in timely, professional and courteous manner to ensure compliance with overall College Fresh Standards through in person meetings, phone calls and email communication. Ensure documentation is completed and escalated to the appropriate corporate leadership team member when required.

Work with the Client Services team to identify, resolve and manage difficult or highly sensitive client complaints and issues effectively and efficiently to ensure high client service satisfaction.

Ensure that chefs create well-written, descriptive menus and post them in their respective houses, near dining room and on the company menu sharing website prior to the next week's service.

Ensure that chefs menu's feature fresh, made from scratch, seasonal, varied menus that are visually appealing and nutritionally well-balanced. Make sure that special dietary needs are being accommodated as required/requested.

Routinely inspect houses within assigned market to ensure compliance with local and state health sanitation regulations and to ensure that the house is clean and organized.

Ensure that all head chefs are Servsafe certified within 60 days of start and that houses are following critical sanitation procedures and are inspection ready on any given day.

Monitor and ensure that chefs are meeting food and labor budgets, communicating with Director of Culinary Operations and/or corporate office staff when questions arise.

In collaboration with Employee Resources department, complete all hiring, onboarding, documenting and termination processes as directed and in a timely manner, working with applicant tracking, onboarding and payroll systems (i.e. WorkBright and ADP).

In collaboration with Employee Resources department, ensure that all non-exempt employees are utilizing the ADP timekeeping system to track time worked for each biweekly pay cycle. Submit biweekly payroll for all employees in assigned markets prior to established deadlines.

Complete expensify reports accurately and in a timely manner as directed by corporate office and make sure that chefs in market who have company credit cards are using them appropriately and completing reports in a timely manner.

*OTHER FUNCTIONS:*

All other duties as assigned (as directed and/or agreed upon with Corporate Leadership Team).

Assist with development of special event menus, planning and staffing to ensure quality standards and exceptional client experiences are met.

*WORK ENVIRONMENT*

This job operates in a kitchen environment, housed with equipment such as ovens, stoves, dishwashers, slicers, coffee machines, steamers, mixers and chef's knives. The employee is frequently exposed to heat, steam, fire and noise.

*REQUIREMENTS:*

Normally requires an Associates' Degree in Culinary Arts, Business, Hospitality, or related field, plus a minimum of 2 years in a management position/supervisory role (preferably food service-related) to demonstrate organization, leadership and customer service.

Proven leadership skills, exhibiting initiative and independence, with the ability to use sound, ethical judgment in decision making.

Exceptional time management skills with the ability to work on multiple items simultaneously and prioritize conflicting needs, expeditiously handling matters proactively.

Detail oriented with strong organization, interpersonal and relationship building skills, effectively working as part of a team.

Personal qualities of integrity, commitment and dedication consistent with the College Fresh mission and vision.

Ability to maintain strict confidentiality of information without breech for both personnel and corporate matters.

Ability to send and receive/manage various reporting functions electronically as required.

Must be able to obtain and maintain any and all applicable licenses and certifications (e.g. Servsafe, etc.).

Employee must be able to stand on feet for several hours at a time and be able to lift 21-50 pounds. Weight restrictions may be accommodated with help from another kitchen staff person.

Must have and maintain a valid driver's license and satisfactory driving record

Must be able to travel within assigned area, independently, incorporating overnight stays with little advanced notice and for extended periods of time.

Must adhere to policies and procedures set forth in College Fresh employee handbook.

*You can apply here now: https://collegefresh.workbrightats.com/jobs/228402.html*


----------

